# Finally! My baby girl.



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't have any pictures right this minute, but I plan on posting them later tonight.
I found the perfect little girl after weeks of searching and 5+ hours driving around today. First I tried the only shelter in my area that does small animal adoptions. They only had boys, but I gave it a go. I cuddled with this adorable, sweet boy. He didn't speak to me though. He was sweet and calm, but wasn't the rat for me. The others were incredibly skittish and again, none of them spoke to me. I checked two of my local pet stores and they only carry unsocialized 'feeders'. I even attempted to pet a few, and that went nowhere. We have two big name stores in the area, one sells only males and the other females. I walked into the one that sells females, remembering a beautiful golden brown girl I had seen before. There was only one girl left. I waited around 25 minutes to get to see her (it was a busy day). And the second I saw her, I knew she was the one. She's a gorgeous blue berkshire and absolutely sweet. I was told she had been there for a couple weeks now and was beloved by the staff. She is now happily home (after about 2 hours in the car eep!) and I'm letting her explore her cage and eat and drink before we really get to know each other. I'm sitting in the other room and can hear squeaks of joy from her. (no sneezing, really loud squeaks)

I will post pics later tonight!


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

it sounds like you got a great baby girl! can't wait to see her pics


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

She's incredibly special. I will search for the next couple of weeks to see if I can find her a friend.


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Here are some pictures! Sorry they aren't great. She's hyper and excited to see her surroundings, but loves her scritches!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

And I've decided her name will be Clara Oswin Oswald.


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Awwwe, she is adorable! she looks so small.  I like her name alot too.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

The only way i can get good pictures is if they're eating or sleeping. She's cute!


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you! She too cute. Goofiest little thing, she hops around her cage and squeaks when she sees me coming. 

She was very interested in the phone, I tried snapping one while she ate.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm going to meet a couple people in the area that have rats to rehome. I put an ad up on my local CL to try and find rats that needed new homes, and received an email from a young girl that has 10 female rats and needs to rehome 5 of them. She said they are all around 4 1/2 months old. I will get pictures in the morning and hopefully find some beautiful girls!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh wow! I hope you were able to find the right one for you so that she has a buddy or two ^_^ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm always wary adopting pets off CL. My first question is always "Why are you rehoming?" I find that a lot of people have animals that aren't tame and want to get rid of them. The mom said they have 10 female rats, 4 males, 3 hamsters, a guinea pig, a rabbit, 2 cats, 4 dogs and fish. She sent a couple pictures of a PEW being handled and walking on hands and such, so I'm not overly concerned. I always worry when they send picture of animals in cages and continue to come up with excuses on why they cannot send a picture of the animal being handled.


----------



## opusfish (Oct 25, 2013)

I think it's great that you took the time to drive around and meet as many rats as you could in order to find the right personality fit for you. I always look for rats with a good demeanor rather than a specific appearance when I'm picking out rats, and I've found some really good ones. Best of luck finding her a friend!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I love her! She is super special. She reminds me of my little Minky who was a berkshire from a pet store, the only one they had left. The story is so similar to yours. Minky was extra silly and super smart. I think Clara will be, too


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

She is absolutely the sweetest little thing. I try to take her out for about an hour daily (Thursday through Monday she will be out MUCH more than that, my bf will be 13 hours away) and I usually have her out on the bed. This weekend I'm going to clean out the walk in closet so I can do immersion with (hopefully!) her and a new buddy. Tonight she kept giving me kisses on the hands while I tickled her and moved on to sit on my shoulder. She continuously ran to the end of the bed and back up my shoulder. She calmed down about 45 minutes after she was out and sat on my shoulder bruxing softly and bathing herself. I'm not sure what the term is, but she was vibrating on my shoulder in between cleaning. I make sure to pick her up constantly and she is just a trooper. I am completely smitten. 







Sorry for the terrible photo, but Clara snuggles!


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Ugh! After three hours of searching I am no closer to finding Clara a buddy. Why is this so hard!?


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Such a small baby!!! How happy are you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm thrilled, she is such a lover. I've never been licked so much in my life!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

How far away from Nashville are you?


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I am about 3 and a half hours from Nashville.


----------

